# wpa2 psk with wpa_supplicant



## red_rum (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all, I've just installed FreeBSD and trying to get my wifi card connect to my AP.

My wpa_supplicant.conf file.


```
network={
        ssid="slacker"
        scan_ssid=1
        proto=WPA2
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP
        psk="ff#/5%D?0d" 
        priority=5
}
```

Starting command.

`wpa_supplicant -Dbsd -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`


The error I'm getting:


```
WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=**:**:**:**:** reason=0
```

My key is correct, anyone know I'm doing wrong?


----------



## red_rum (Jan 16, 2013)

OK solved this, edited 
	
	



```
proto=WPA2
```
 to 
	
	



```
proto=WPA RSN
```
 and it's working.


----------

